# New Echo CS-500



## Javelin (Jan 22, 2011)

Just opened the new Echo program and the new CS-500 is priced in there. Good looking saw in the pics nothing on the site yet. I am not sure when they will be available. The saw is replacing the old 530 model. It is nice to see more competition out there!:disdain:


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 22, 2011)

echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw. they should have left the 530 alone,, it is a screamer. now i know why i am becoming a stihl user. here is the 2 links for teh 2 new saws

ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA

ECHO CS-550P 54.1cc Professional Cutting System Chain Saw - ECHO USA

if you compare it to the other echos on their websight you will see only a few cc's difference.. WHICH IS SO STUPID,,and here i used to bow down to echo and kiss there muffler


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 22, 2011)

oooppppsssss i almost forgot,,,,,if you see the professional cutting system on the saw description. it has nothing to do with the saw itself but the bar. that is the only thing professional about it.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 22, 2011)

The cc thing is no diffrent than any of the other producers. They do not have the link to the new 500 yet on the web site.


----------



## dellwas (Jan 22, 2011)

Just a guess, maybe they are testing the market and will drop whichever one sells less?



o8f150 said:


> echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw. they should have left the 530 alone,, it is a screamer. now i know why i am becoming a stihl user. here is the 2 links for teh 2 new saws
> 
> ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA
> 
> ...


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 22, 2011)

i just checked and the new 550 weights more then the 600p and less cc's . hate to say this because i used to be a echo guy 100% and i know sawtroll will agree but echo is really screwing up with their saws when it comes to weight to cc ratio.. getting very heavy with less cc's


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 22, 2011)

dellwas said:


> Just a guess, maybe they are testing the market and will drop whichever one sells less?


 
that is very possible but dang that would be an expensive gamble. personally i think they are trying to catch up to stihl and husky


----------



## rmotoman (Jan 22, 2011)

I went to echo's website. The 530 was not listed. The 550 looks just like the 600. Must be the same with smaller displacement. Weight would be the same.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 22, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> oooppppsssss i almost forgot,,,,,if you see the professional cutting system on the saw description. it has nothing to do with the saw itself but the bar. that is the only thing professional about it.


 
Hey btw i know what its like to have a stihl, got my 026 pro! Made a few cuts with it truly a pro saw and very nice! Wont go back now to anything but stihl. I can really tell the power even tho it is a smaller displacement.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 22, 2011)

The CS-500P is the Shindaiwa 502s in orange which is a very nice saw in the 50cc class. The CS-550P is a new 55cc strato saw based on the CS-600P body. The new top handles looks like they will be a nice addition to the line as well.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 22, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw. they should have left the 530 alone,, it is a screamer. now i know why i am becoming a stihl user. here is the 2 links for teh 2 new saws
> 
> ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA
> 
> ...


 
It's OK for Stihl and Husq. to have several 50cc saws in their lineup but Echo can't?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 22, 2011)

VI sawguy said:


> The CS-500P is the Shindaiwa 502s in orange which is a very nice saw in the 50cc class. The CS-550P is a new 55cc strato saw based on the CS-600P body. The new top handles looks like they will be a nice addition to the line as well.


 
So is it a true pro saw?


----------



## Javelin (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a promo vid on youtube on the cs-500.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 22, 2011)

Javelin said:


> There is a promo vid on youtube on the cs-500.


 
Link i couldnt find it....


----------



## Javelin (Jan 22, 2011)

I cannot post the link for some reason. But if you just type in Echo CS-500 it comes up along with a 550 promo vid.

Yes it is a pro saw with split crankcase.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 22, 2011)

VI sawguy said:


> It's OK for Stihl and Husq. to have several 50cc saws in their lineup but Echo can't?


 
no,,what i am saying is that echo has all of their saws within 3-5cc's difference of each other and none of them are really po saws,,,stihl and husky is the same way for the most part but the big differences is they have pro and non pro
plus on the other had why would you want to pay that much for a saw that weights a pound or more and it not being a pro saw when you can get a lighter weight pro saw from stihl with the same cc's for about 100 more. i mean that is a no brainer.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 22, 2011)

The CS-530 is being discontinued which is fine, it was a good saw but based on an old design. That leaves the new CS-500P and CS-550P as their only saws in the 50cc class.

CS-500P 50cc .325 pitch
CS-550P 55cc 3/8 pitch

5cc jump is pretty normal split on models

Stihl has 261, 270 , 280, 290, 311

Husq. has 450, 455, 346XP, 353, 357XP, 359


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2011)

Too bad to see the CS 510-520-530 leave, they were a winner light wieght, power , handling and ran forever. I'd think the main question will be how much the CS500 will wiegh, if kept at 11# or under good, if much over I'll take the old series. Take a look at some of the New Zealand Echo sites , they still have some good models there without all the EPA crap. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2011)

If it based off the Shindaiwa 502s it would wiegh 10.4# which would be great so long as it made close to the power of the 510,520,530 series. Steve


----------



## Javelin (Jan 22, 2011)

according to my rep it is suppose to be stronger than the 530. We shall see if it is or not!


----------



## Ross (Jan 23, 2011)

The new manual for the 500P is online. It says 50cc 10.6 pounds.

http://www.echo-usa.com/pdf/documentation/CS500Pes03_120110.pdf


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 23, 2011)

The first new 50cc saw that hasn't gained wieght. Steve


----------



## volks-man (Jan 23, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw. they should have left the 530 alone,, it is a screamer. now i know why i am becoming a stihl user. here is the 2 links for teh 2 new saws
> 
> ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA
> 
> ...


 


o8f150 said:


> oooppppsssss i almost forgot,,,,,if you see the professional cutting system on the saw description. it has nothing to do with the saw itself but the bar. that is the only thing professional about it.


 


o8f150 said:


> i just checked and the new 550 weights more then the 600p and less cc's . hate to say this because i used to be a echo guy 100% and i know sawtroll will agree but echo is really screwing up with their saws when it comes to weight to cc ratio.. getting very heavy with less cc's


 


o8f150 said:


> that is very possible but dang that would be an expensive gamble. personally i think they are trying to catch up to stihl and husky


 


o8f150 said:


> no,,what i am saying is that echo has all of their saws within 3-5cc's difference of each other and none of them are really po saws,,,stihl and husky is the same way for the most part but the big differences is they have pro and non pro
> plus on the other had why would you want to pay that much for a saw that weights a pound or more and it not being a pro saw when you can get a lighter weight pro saw from stihl with the same cc's for about 100 more. i mean that is a no brainer.


 
b!tch, #####, #####...
you have a bruised ego because of your former echo cheerleading.
next time before making an "XXXX is the best" statement, do some research and try and use some of the competition. 
enough with the 'pro this' and 'pro that'. the echo line is more than adequate for 99% of the population.

as far as the spacing in the line-up...
kioritz-echo has been in the biz for a long time. they have a plan. leave it alone.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think 08, the lightest 50cc out there now. Steve


----------



## Javelin (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you looked at the promo vid on youtube. It in appearance is a good looking saw.


----------



## volks-man (Jan 23, 2011)

Javelin said:


> Have you looked at the promo vid on youtube. It in appearance is a good looking saw.


 
clutch driven oiler
vertically split

^^two things i like so far. now one can only hope for an inboard clutch like the 600p has (as i recall).

promising!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 23, 2011)

volks-man said:


> b!tch, #####, #####...
> you have a bruised ego because of your former echo cheerleading.
> next time before making an "XXXX is the best" statement, do some research and try and use some of the competition.
> enough with the 'pro this' and 'pro that'. *the echo line is more than adequate for 99% of the population.*
> ...


Def. agreed, would not hesitate to buy a Echo again. Infact i miss my little 370 dearly


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 1, 2011)

volks-man said:


> clutch driven oiler
> vertically split
> 
> ^^two things i like so far. now one can only hope for an inboard clutch like the 600p has (as i recall).
> ...


 
Yes, it has an inboard clutch. The Shindaiwa 446s was one of my favorite saws, and this is based on that model with a larger displacement. I can't wait to get my hands on a CS-500P. 
The CS-550P, like mentioned above, is Echo's first Strato saw. I was able to run run one, and it is a nice running saw, really smooth and a decent power band. Like you've all noted, it's not in the top of it's class as far as power-to-weight goes, but outside of Arboristsite, that's not as big an issue. And a few mods should really make it shine...the muffler is pretty restricted, even though it's a non-cat.
I'm also pretty excited about the new top handles coming out (Might not see those until later this year). The new 35.4cc model has some much needed improvements (including more power) over the CS-360T, it's lighter than the 200T and some cool unique new features to boot. Then there's a mini top-handle, around 27cc, and it will be the lightest top handle on the market. Rumors out of Japan is that's it's a real performer (for it's size and weight, obviously).


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 1, 2011)

volks-man said:


> b!tch, #####, #####...
> you have a bruised ego because of your former echo cheerleading.
> next time before making an "XXXX is the best" statement, do some research and try and use some of the competition.
> enough with the 'pro this' and 'pro that'. the echo line is more than adequate for 99% of the population.
> ...


 well said,and i will add that i bet his new ms361 supersaw is for sale/sold in less than a years time........


----------



## pgg (Feb 1, 2011)

It's always the same every year, Echo marketing hype claiming this and claiming that - cool unique new features? Yeah right! How many times have we all heard that nonsense? THE GREAT ECHO CON. Their hype NEVER rings true, it's all just lies, lies, and more lies from the "company". The only thing you can guarantee is more of the same old disappointment again and again and again.... If Echo would only pull their heads in and stop all their drivel about their cheapo half-price saws being comparable to the real-deal expensive pro-saws then there wouldn't be any problem. They're an OK homeowner saw and that's all. But no, THE GREAT ECHO CON continues on it's merry way and the B.S. keeps on piling up higher and higher..... sigh...


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 2, 2011)

What happened PGG? Did a Echo saw slap you across the head. Steve


----------



## John Kuhn (Feb 2, 2011)

*CS-550P on Ebay*

I see on Ebay there is a new in box CS-550P for $400 including shipping. I wonder where these saws come from--that must be at or below dealer cost. One would hate to buy a stolen saw.
It would be nice if they would publish power specs. Weight of 13.3 lbs is 0.3 lbs more than CS-600P. I understand the 550 is strato version of 600, maybe creates the extra weight?


----------



## Schipp (Feb 9, 2011)

*Newb*

"What does "strato" and "CAD" mean? :msp_blink:
(excited owner of a new echo cs-600p)


----------



## John Kuhn (Feb 9, 2011)

*Strato and CAD*

Strato refers to the secondary intake port design where fresh air only purges the exhaust out of the cylinder before the fuel mixture enters, thereby reducing the unburned fuel out the exhaust. Benefits are reduced fuel consumption and ability to meet pollution standards without having to set the mixture too lean.
CAD means Chainsaw Addiction Disease, referring to those people who feel compelled to continually upgrade their chainsaw. I guess I haven't caught it yet, since I still have the same one saw from 20 yrs ago. :msp_lol:


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 9, 2011)

Javelin said:


> I cannot post the link for some reason. But if you just type in Echo CS-500 it comes up along with a 550 promo vid.
> 
> Yes it is a pro saw with split crankcase.


 
Are they new saw promo vids or old vids from '09?


----------



## Schipp (Feb 9, 2011)

*CAD ...not me...*

"Ok, Thankee John K.!! I've been wantin ta know what that meant fer awhile now. But I was hopin it would come to me if I read enuff. It never did. heh
I failed with CAD because I just ordered an Echo cs-600p. haha
But I need/want/need/want/need a good firewood saw and I got mine fer $350.00 includin shippin New. (so i found ways(still lookin) to justify it) 
My 'lil ms025 seems ta always give me troubles. My Poulan "Wild Thang" always starts but need/want/need bigger saw than that.  
Actaully plan ta cut 15 ta 20 Rick a year. (maybe more) ...and what if trees fall in tha road...or a neighbor gets stuck...or sum weather disaster... I need a good saw...yea I do..may need another one too, fer a back up fer potential prollems that might arise... heh heh
Lataz!! :msp_drool:


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 10, 2011)

*CS-500P*
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L2dynBEcqro" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*CS-355T*
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oQmFUZVHzj0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*CS-550P*
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6iH7HI58Nl0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rich636 (Feb 11, 2011)

Schipp you're gonna really like the power of the 600p. This last weekend it coasting through big red gum trunks and never hesitated or bogged. I'd get the 500p if I didn't already have the cs-400. I tried posting pics of the 600 in another thread but it didn't work.

Here's the 400 and 600 for size comparison...splitting the difference with the 500 would be pretty handy. The weight of the 600 got to be a little much after 4hrs of cutting....but the power makes you wanna keep going haha


----------



## Schipp (Feb 13, 2011)

*"YeeeHiii!"*

"Alrighty! Got my 600 in yesterdy! It is nice. Initial start up was: pull choke, press decompression button, pulled 5 or 6 times and it fired. Pushed in choked, pressed decompression button, pulled once or twice and it started. WooHoo!
I let it idle about 30 minutes. Today, I bucked up a 20" Hackberry that I dropped last summer. Also two 16" to 18" Cedars. (at the trunk) No problems!
Warm, it starts one pull everytime. Cold is just 1 to 3 pulls till it fires with choke on then 1 maybe 2 pulls with choke off. Then 1 pull everytime after that.
The 600 I believe will be plenty of saw for me for most of the stuff I'll be in.
I'm almost 51 with not the greatest shoulders anymore. (broke and badly dislocated my left and tore sumthin in my right yrs. ago) If I was buckin big stuff a whole lot I wouldn't mind a bigger saw just to get thru it quicker.
Easy starting and dependability is what attracted me to Echo. A guy I work with who used to work @ a chainsaw dealership as rhe mechanic said that the Echo's hardly ever came in. 
I think they all have good saws. And it helps ALOT if you can keep it tuned and cleaned u'rself.
I definatly need a smaller saw for limbing and fence row clearing. My Stihl ms 025 is a nice size if I can get it back running right. But I can get an Echo cs-370 for a good deal right now. And here is a nice review on that saw in comparison to some others for the type of usage I would need. ---> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/outdoor-tools/4283685#fbIndex1
I also wouldn't mind gettin a small Shindaiwa for clearing and limbing.
But I really like this Echo 600p!"


----------



## Schipp (Feb 13, 2011)

*Echo cs-370*

This link takes you straight to the Echo 370 review. ---> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/outdoor-tools/4283685#fbIndex8
Click on the "thumbnail" under the picture is the easiest way to navigate to the others saws in that review.
Rich, did you pull the caps on your saws like some suggest? Mine seems fine without doing that. But I would like to hear one side by side with mine that has had the caps pulled, just to "hear" the difference.
Alrighty then. Lataz!"
Schipp (Skip)


----------



## rich636 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Schipp,

I was gonna pull the caps, but I could hear it intermittently four stroking during big cuts so I feel like it's getting enough fuel. I decided to leave well enough alone since it's got plenty of power.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 13, 2011)

*4stroking*

"Rich, what does that mean: 4 stroking? How can you tell when it is? Others have mentioned that. Is it supposed ta 4 stroke going 'in' to a cut or coming 'out' of a cut or what? Are there any videos that u know of where u can hear that? :confused2:
Ok, Thankee!"
Schipp


----------



## Schipp (Feb 13, 2011)

*4 stroking out*

"Ok, nevermind Rich. There is a video someone put up on another thread about that and how to tune.
You want it 2 stroking during the cuts while the saw is under load and "just" 4 stroking @ "WOT" coming out of the cuts." 
Schipp


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 13, 2011)

CAD: also known as Chainsaw Acquisition Disease or Disorder, but I think we are splitting hairs.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 13, 2011)

unless you guys want burnt-up saws in 6 months or less,i would highly suggest pulling those caps,and richening those saws up. you will notice a night/day difference in starting and performance. they are usually ok when tight/new,after breakin is when you get into trouble. all new saws are lean from the factory,but echos' are known for being dangerously lean. it takes less than 10mins to do,and down the road you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 13, 2011)

*caps removal*

Ok, Thankee, StihlTheDeere! So, I remove the caps, clip the tabs and then put the caps back on?
Also does removing the caps and clipping the tabs void the warranty?"
Schipp
p.s. what tools do I need ta remove the caps for the cs600p?
p.p.s.s. Also one thing I don't like about this saw is: while it's running It's hard to adjust the H or L because the slot it so small and flush that it's hard to find the slot with the screwdriver because of all the vibration.
So, once u take the caps out ... are the slots recessed so u can find'em easier with the screwdriver? If so I'll just leave the caps out.
One thing I really like tho, is how easy it starts.


----------



## Patriot222 (Aug 21, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw.
> 
> ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA
> 
> if you compare it to the other echos on their websight you will see only a few cc's difference.. WHICH IS SO STUPID,,and here i used to bow down to echo and kiss there muffler




It seems just the opposite to me. The CS-352 looks to be the same saw as the CS-310 but with a bit more displacement. How is more power at the same weight ever a bad thing? Dolmar offers three different saws from 64cc to 79cc all of which weight the same. Echo isn't the only manufacture to share a chassis while offering different displacement. Perhaps Echo will phase out the CS-310 but as of right now they do offer the CS-310 at a lower price point which does fulfill a certain role to particular consumers.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would anyone complain about Echo or any brand making different models that are close in cc? That CS352 looks like a one nice light saw with reports of it having good power. Steve


----------



## Patriot222 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kinda what I was thinking. Sure, it's not a Stihl or Husky but at half the price of a 339xp it seems to be a good value. I've recently handled the MS-310 with 14" bar and it really is a lightweight little package. The CS-352 squeezes out a bit more displacement but shares the lightweight design. I could see it filling the role of a yard work saw, vehicle emergency saw or camp saw. If I end up with one I'll get some pictures or video up...


----------



## tekkamaki (Oct 1, 2011)

*cs-352*

Went to the Local Echo dealer today, they had a 10% off promo along with free case and sharpening kit for Super Saturday.
Was going to buy a cs-310 but they were sold out. I ended up leaving with a cs-352 W/case, sharpening kit, chain oil and 2 cycle oil for a just over two bills including tax.
The saw did a great job chopping down a 20ish inch holly tree and doing a bunch of limbing. She is light and snappy with a 5 year warranty. 

No regrets here.


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 13, 2012)

I have got my cs500ES (euro spec?) with 13" bar for about 1 year now, and I'll have to say that it is a Great machine.
At first while breaking in the engine, I could feel that this was a strong machine and the more I used it the stronger it got.

I have not had any problems so far, and I would say that compared to the jonsered 2250 it may be a little better balanced, and the anti vibe is great.

The only thing I would have preferred, is that there was a little more revs and that they could have made the sound in it a little more agressive 

I'll might just have to remove the restrictor tube in the muffler


----------



## tallguys (Sep 14, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> I have got my cs500ES (euro spec?) with 13" bar for about 1 year now, and I'll have to say that it is a Great machine.
> At first while breaking in the engine, I could feel that this was a strong machine and the more I used it the stronger it got.
> 
> I have not had any problems so far, and I would say that compared to the jonsered 2250 it may be a little better balanced, and the anti vibe is great.
> ...




That is almost never a bad idea.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 14, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> I have got my cs500ES (euro spec?) with 13" bar for about 1 year now, and I'll have to say that it is a Great machine.
> At first while breaking in the engine, I could feel that this was a strong machine and the more I used it the stronger it got.
> 
> I have not had any problems so far, and I would say that compared to the jonsered 2250 it may be a little better balanced, and the anti vibe is great.
> ...




It sounds like muffler mod & retune might be needed.

Are you near Trams? There's an AS member there who would love to try your CS-500  .I

I hope that all is well with you, Niko!
Jeg håper at alt er vel med deg, Niko!


----------



## tallguys (Sep 14, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> It sounds like muffler mod & retune might be needed.
> 
> Are you near Trams? *There's an AS member there who would love to try your CS-500 * .I
> 
> ...




Might just be me, but somehow I don't think so...


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 14, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Might just be me, but somehow I don't think so...



Saw Troll might like the CS-500 so much :msp_love: he would sell one on his 029s to buy one!


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 14, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> It sounds like muffler mod & retune might be needed.
> 
> Are you near Trams? *There's an AS member there who would love to try your CS-500  .I*
> 
> ...



Well, if that AS member has got the rear-end on your profile-picture, I am close enough to show up any day! :msp_wink:

Jeg er ikke Niko, men alt er vel med meg 

Trams like Trondheim akuttmedisinske studentforening?


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 14, 2012)

My Stihl dealer has been impressed with what he has seen out of a couple of the new models of echo saws, but he will only carry a couple of saws of one or two models so he can carry the string trimmer line. He states the warranty isn't worth the paper it's wrote on and trying yo get reemnurshed and warranty work approved is a PITA. He says he'll sell 9 Stihls to 1 Echo saw, but I suspect it is due to the very limited selection of Echo he carries, he has said he wouldn't even carry the saws if he didn't have too, since certain models are carried in big box stores.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 14, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> Well, if that AS member has got the rear-end on your profile-picture, I am close enough to show up any day! :msp_wink:
> 
> Jeg er ikke Niko, men alt er vel med meg
> 
> Trams like Trondheim akuttmedisinske studentforening?




That shapely rear-end belongs to Ines Sainz. I very seriously doubt that Saw Troll / Niko has such a nice butt , and I'm 100% certain that I don't want to :Eye:^:Eye: his butt.

Since you new here, let me explain--I'm just teasing Niko because he has well-documented dislikes for the Echo Corp., Echo chainsaws, & Stihl 029/290/MS290 chainsaws. That said, Niko does have some very desireable chainsaws, and he is something of historian of the European chainsaw industry.

BTW, I used an on-line translator. I can't speak, read, or write a single a word of Norwegian, except maybe yah.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 14, 2012)

Stihl now has thier MS291 12.2# mid grade low power(unless it has way more than a MS290) priced the same as the 10.5# pro grade Echo. Steve


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 14, 2012)

I would say that the main reason that stihl is world-leading in selling chainsaws has to be that they have over 9000 dealers in America. It is a world famous brand wich is very easy to get.

Not to say anything bad about Stihl, because they are good saws, but I have seen more than one guy pre-heating the Stihl saw in front of the Tractor-exhaust to get it running when it is winter-cold outside. 

The main reason for me to buy an Echo instead of Johnsred or Husqverna, was simply that those 2 brands aren't the same as they were 10-15 years ago. I'll rather go for Japaneese quality than chineese...


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 15, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> ...
> The main reason for me to buy an Echo instead of Johnsred or Husqverna, was simply that those 2 brands aren't the same as they were 10-15 years ago. I'll rather go for Japaneese quality than chineese...



Can you explain your thoughts regarding Husqvarna & Jonsered?
Many people around here feel that Husqvarna has been steadily moving ahead the competition in chainsaw technology.


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Can you explain your thoughts regarding Husqvarna & Jonsered?
> Many people around here feel that Husqvarna has been steadily moving ahead the competition in chainsaw technology.



My thoughts are that a 2-stroke engine made and assembled in Japan vs a 2-stroke made on a assembly line in china wins any day..

Also I know that japaneese people are A LOT more honorable than chineese. . 

But I could be wrong  

Anyway, that is just my opinion. I know that Jonsered and Husqverna are great machines. (they are just not sweedish to the bone anymore)


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Saw Troll might like the CS-500 so much :msp_love: he would sell one on his 029s to buy one!



As you surely know, I wouldn't like any of those saws, even if free! 

Looking for some other info, I just stumbled over the power spec of the CS500 - it is an appalling 2.1kW (2.9hp), from a 50cc engine....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> Well, if that AS member has got the rear-end on your profile-picture, I am close enough to show up any day! :msp_wink:
> 
> Jeg er ikke Niko, men alt er vel med meg
> 
> Trams like Trondheim akuttmedisinske studentforening?



He meant Troms. 

Btw, North of Norway means Svalbard or Bjørnøya to me, but I don't think there are many trees there? :msp_confused:


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> As you surely know, I wouldn't like any of those saws, even if free!
> 
> Looking for some other info, I just stumbled over the power spec of the CS500 - it is an appalling 2.1kW (2.9hp), from a 50cc engine....:msp_rolleyes:



Kinda funny Troll, my little 40cc CS400 muff modded cuts just a hair slower than a good running 3.8hp 029 Stihl I had for a bit. Other reports have the Cs500 cutting real good for 50cc Steve


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 15, 2012)

Svalbard/Bjørnøya is an Island about 1,5-2 hours flight north from Tromsø, And you are right, not many trees there. I lived there some years ago just for working and snowmobiling.. 

And what you say about the power from the Echo cs500es 2,1kW, Yes I also thougt that was low until I was used to the higher torque. You would not need to rev it as much to make it cut good. It feels like the highest torque is on a lower area on the rev curve.

Many guys that are familiar to STHIL actually likes the way Echo cuts as soon as the "learn" how to use the power in it.

One friend of mine bought the cs500es instead of the Stihl MS 261 and he really enjoy using it. (even if it has almost 1 hp less than stihl)


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, fact is that Echo is a pretty lame brand regarding chainsaws, and their claim regarding making pro saws is absurd, even after they got help from Shindaiwa. Who else would claim that saws with clamshell type cylinders are pro saws? :msp-rolleyes:


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> As you surely know, I wouldn't like any of those saws, even if free!
> 
> Looking for some other info, I just stumbled over the power spec of the CS500 - it is an appalling 2.1kW (2.9hp), from a 50cc engine....:msp_rolleyes:



I'm sure you wouldn't even take a free one, if you did you'ld be eating a lot of crow. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

Ross said:


> The new manual for the 500P is online. It says 50cc 10.6 pounds.
> 
> http://www.echo-usa.com/pdf/documentation/CS500Pes03_120110.pdf



Well, the UK specs say 5.0kg, that is 11.0 pounds - but also state the power as only 2.1kW, which is way substandard for a 50cc saw. :rolleyes2:


----------



## GBD (Sep 15, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> Svalbard/Bjørnøya is an Island about 1,5-2 hours flight north from Tromsø, And you are right, not many trees there. I lived there some years ago just for working and snowmobiling..
> 
> And what you say about the power from the Echo cs500es 2,1kW, Yes I also thougt that was low until I was used to the higher torque. You would not need to rev it as much to make it cut good. It feels like the highest torque is on a lower area on the rev curve.
> 
> ...



The japanese saws I have ran did not have high torque on low revs, but the only torque they had were on low revs:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the UK specs say 5.0kg, that is 11.0 pounds - but also state the power as only 2.1kW, which is way substandard for a 50cc saw. :rolleyes2:



If you held one in your hands you'ld believe the 10.6#. they are light. Steve


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, fact is that Echo is a pretty lame brand regarding chainsaws, and their claim regarding making pro saws is absurd, even after they got help from Shindaiwa. Who else would claim that saws with clamshell type cylinders are pro saws? :msp-rolleyes:



Dang it Saw Troll we have found something mutually agreeable! I do think they have improved from where they were though, still not up to the Swedish built saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Dang it Saw Troll we have found something mutually agreeable! I do think they have improved from where they were though, still not up to the Swedish built saws.



Sure, but the Swedish ones are better than the German ones as well, and mostly has been for some time!


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 15, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, but the Swedish ones are better than the German ones as well, and mostly has been for some time!



Pretty shure that you are right here 

Another fact is that the old echo-saws are very well known for their durability.


I'll let you guys know how the cs500 improves after muffler "tune-up" when I get home from work.


I think it's funny to hear that so many is skeptical to Echo. 
I would just say: Try it before you complain about it..


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> Pretty shure that you are right here
> 
> Another fact is that the old echo-saws are very well known for their durability.
> 
> ...



The simple fact is that Echo either don't know how to port a two-cycle engine anywhere close to right, or they purposely don't do it right, to put less stress on other parts of the saw. The result is close to no power at high rpm, and not a lot on low ones either.



GBD said:


> The japanese saws I have ran did not have high torque on low revs, but the only torque they had were on low revs:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 15, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> echo is really screwing up. they have 2 new saws on the websight and these saws are only 2-4cc's difference from their other saws. i think that is stupid unless the new saws are going to replace another saw. they should have left the 530 alone,, it is a screamer. now i know why i am becoming a stihl user. here is the 2 links for teh 2 new saws
> 
> ECHO CS-352 34.1cc Easy-Starting Chain Saw - ECHO USA
> 
> ...



Echo has a pretty odd perception of what makes a chainsaw a professional one - like a 13.3 lbs saw that is only 54cc in this case (and likely badly ported). That weight is close to 70cc level..... :bang::bang:


----------



## Troll-Tor (Sep 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The simple fact is that Echo either don't know how to port a two-cycle engine anywhere close to right, *or they purposely don't do it right, to put less stress on other parts of the saw*. The result is close to no power at high rpm, and not a lot on low ones either.



I think you are right about not porting to avoid stress. That should be the main reason that they last as long as they do..

But still... Try one.. I think you'll change your mind about Echo.
I know for a fact that Jonsered/Husqverna are great saws , I tried both before I bought.

And still.. I bought an Echo :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 16, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> I think you are right about not porting to avoid stress. That should be the main reason that they last as long as they do..
> 
> But still... Try one.. I think you'll change your mind about Echo.
> I know for a fact that Jonsered/Husqverna are great saws , I tried both before I bought.
> ...



Why would I like to try obvious turds like that - no thanks! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## arathol (Sep 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Why would I like to try obvious turds like that - no thanks! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tallguys (Sep 16, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Sure, but the Swedish ones are better than the German ones as well, and mostly has been for some time!




Phooey! :sword:


----------



## rmotoman (Sep 16, 2012)

Troll-Tor said:


> I think it's funny to hear that so many is skeptical to Echo.
> I would just say: Try it before you complain about it..



We say the same things to the troll too. He's never ran or seen an echo.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The simple fact is that Echo either don't know how to port a two-cycle engine anywhere close to right, or they purposely don't do it right, to put less stress on other parts of the saw. The result is close to no power at high rpm, and not a lot on low ones either.



Echo doesn't know how "to port a two cycle engine anywhere close to right"? Old post but the fact still remains that sometimes you just make yourself look foolish. I'm sure you've seen it, but watch Reed's 620p pulling a 27" bar...and it's still running factory limiter caps:


If this is your definition of weak...well you get the point:


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow. You go up a 3 years old topic just to continue your little fight wit SawTroll. You're definetely pathetic if you have nothing better to do


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Wow. You go up a 3 years old topic just to continue your little fight wit SawTroll. You're definetely pathetic if you have nothing better to do



I didn't realize there was a time frame to respond if the subject was still relevant. Are you the "AS relevancy police"? Who voted you into that position? IMO, his post was wrong and that still applies today...why does that bother you? Are you Troll's personal body guard?

No one is fighting Bro, just giving my opinion. Oh that's right, you're from a place where a person can only give their opinion if everyone agrees with it. Don't like my opinions...don't waste your time reading them. Pretty simple.

BTW: You're right, I have nothing better to do...it's too cold to play with my saws right now. Do you have nothing better to do than to respond to my "nothing better to do" posts? Hahahahaha.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


>



I couldn't help but notice your arms (or lack of). Doesn't that 346 get heavy?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I couldn't help but notice your arms (or lack of). Doesn't that 346 get heavy?




Is that all what you got?

You're probably the only person who ever call me "weak". You're probably strong like a bull, congrats!

Edit: Thank you for watching my YT channel and sharing vids bro!


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 27, 2015)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Is that all what you got?
> 
> You're probably the only person who ever call me "weak". You're probably strong like a bull, congrats!
> 
> Edit: Thank you for watching my YT channel and sharing vids bro!



Awesome saw you got there...It just looks like it's too much for you to handle. This one might work better for you:
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-271T


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Nov 27, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Awesome saw you got there...It just looks like it's too much for you to handle. This one might work better for you:
> http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-271T


Pathetic...

Typical keyword warrior. Keep digging.


----------

